
SHOW HN: Gadget Explorer – fun little way to find cool gadgets - csatch
http://www.digitpedia.com/gadget-explorer/
======
csatch
I only had access to my laptop for a week so with all my work on my PC I
decided to create a minisite that was just a bit of fun, it's fairly useless,
that is unless you want to buy something random, like a gold vacuum for
£800,000. I felt the existing content top lists (you know the type '21 most
craziest gadgets in the world') of gadgets aren't that nice to use and this
was a better way to discover cool gadgets. Nothing special to this from a
design or creation point of view, built with Wordpress and then I used a blank
theme to customize it myself. But I enjoyed making it and I hope people find
it a nice experience.

